# SVP Mini Phantom Mounting Ram 2500



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

I am looking for options on how to mount my SVP Mini Phantom in my Ram 2500. The suction cups keep falling off the glass of the winshield and the back window so i am looking for better options on how to mount this more permanently without having to deal with it falling down while i am driving


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Pull the headliner and mount a bracket to the steel then replace the headliner. Or of you have removable plastic pull tab deals on the outside if the headliner (not sure exactly what they are called) but they hold the headliner up in the rear. Remove them, then fab up a piece of steel with a hole drilled in it, then replace the plastic tab and your all set. I did this in my truck, but I have A Sierra. Here is how I did mine in my truck. But due to the weight of the rear bar I had to bolt it down. I was able to get the bolts in thru the 3rd break light. 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=142851


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

How would I go about pulling the headliner down? Any other options?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

The thread is called magnetic or permeate mount. It is on the second page of this forum.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

You can just put some small wood screws right into the head liner the lights are not very heavy...That is what I have done and it has worked good so far


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Rub some spit on the suction cups... thats what I did and both of my lights are holding strong to my back window.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

How old are the suction cups? The reason I ask is that the sun's UV rays make them crispy over time and this causes them to lose suction pretty quick.

Another thing you might want to try is cleaning the window. Even a light film will cause even a new suction cup to lose suction. 

And, as has already been said, some good old saliva on the suction cups before you stick them to a clean window does help - as gross as it sounds.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Ill try cleaning, I got the bar 2 weeks ago


----------



## 7Doc (Oct 22, 2012)

Mine stuck nicely to my windshield for the longest time. Then it started to fall off. I stuck it right to the dash with velcro in between the windshield wipers and it hasn't caused any issues since. It's not ideal for visibility, like right below the rearview mirror, but it's also out my way.


----------



## mranum (Jan 16, 2013)

Check this thread out.

http://elightbars.org/f32/cheap-easy-mount-light-your-headliner-16787/


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

mine came with the shields that have double stick tape that hold it to the back window works well!!!!!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I remounted mine right along the passenger headliner with some 3M double sided tape. Works GREAT!


----------

